

Got mentioned on Techcrunch but still not enought visitors - Ramanean

My site http://betnext.in got mentioned on Techcrunch but still there has been only few visitors (less than 10)<p>Whether I am doing something wrong or I should prompt more??<p>Here is the link - http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/06/super-bowl-apps-websites/
======
Smerity
My employer has had a number of TechCrunch articles written on his company and
it's always hit and miss. I should note that this still occurs even when the
entire article is about the company.

TechCrunch doesn't always drive the largest crowd and even when they do
they're not the expected audience of your website so you're likely to have
many more hit and runs than genuinely interested visitors.

I'd suggest try growing it organically by finding a way to reach your target
market instead of aiming for a higher profile PR piece in a niche tech blog.

------
guynamedloren
There's no way that number is correct. Yes, your site is just lumped into a
list of several other links on TechCrunch, but the article was fb liked 61
times and tweeted 758 times, which means it must have been read (in my
experience with analytics) at least 10x that amount (probably more), so let's
assume 10,000 hits to that article. There's no way those 10,000 hits resulted
in only 10 hits to your page - even if it was a blank page. That's an
impossibly low number... so check your analytics.

Edit: Actually, I just had a realization that it Tech Crunch has a very wide
reach across social platforms. I didn't think of this before, but it's
possible the article was liked and tweeted by hundreds of people who didn't
even hit the TC site. But I still think your number is off. I get 2,500+ hits
to my blog every time I post an article to Hacker News.

------
allwein
This is the first I've heard of your site and I'm pretty into sports sites,
fantasy leagues, etc.

What other marketing have you done? A mention on Techcrunch is nice if you can
get it, but if that's your only marketing vector, you're not going to succeed
at all.

~~~
Ramanean
Where I should do advertising? On fan sites of teams..

USP of my site is you can bet on any team from any twitter client by just
sending out a tweet in a particular format..

To get to normal twitter users what should I do really??

~~~
user24
promote a hashtag? either literally by sponsoring a promoted trend, or just by
adding a hashtag to the tweets your apps generates.

at the moment, you ask users to tweet eg "@betnext 5000 on SomeTeam - Feb 7th
2011"

Change that to "5000 on SomeTeam Feb 7th 2011 #betnext". to me a hashtag is
better promotion than an @reply.

~~~
Ramanean
you gave me a better idea than what I am currently implementing..but the
bigger problem is only few had tried placing bets via tweeting..

~~~
user24
> you gave me a better idea than what I am currently implementing

^^ why I comment on HN :)

------
keiferski
I'd get a .com domain. Anything else is just asking for confusion.

------
andrerobot
I don't know. I saw your site and I find it is not easy to use. The first page
doesn't tell you what is a virtual bet about. It also gives you to calls to
action that are equally important. I would only highlight one of them.

The How to Play page is boring to read. I would replace everything with a form
that fills in a Twitter post for you (for which you don't need permissions
from Twitter).

~~~
Ramanean
I will try shortening up the how to play page..

Replacing everything with a form??

------
instakill
Are your analytics set up properly? It's weird that you'd only get 10 visits
from an article on TC.

------
khanm
Take a gander into my comment on this post on HN
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2187880>

basically another asked a similar question and I was feeling quite generous.
:)

------
Ramanean
oh..typo errors..It should have been "promote" instead of "prompt"..

